# Gabby First Outdoor Retrieves



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

This is in my front yard, in suburbia USA, hubby took pictures and I worked Gabby.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Get a couple of black/white canvas bumpers with streamers. She's big enough now to handle them and they don't get lost in the snow.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

It looks like she was having a blast.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

We have a small white canvas bumper that she LOVES. We have the black and white ones in plastic she is not on yet. So you recommend that I get black and white canvas? Do you buy flags or make them? Sorry I really am new to this so I only know what people tell me. 

Can't wait for the weather to break to take her to my trainer.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

She looks like a natural. Your little girl is growing up.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Aww, love the hold picture! Great to see pictures of the little girl, she is so cute!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Wow, she looks like she's gotten bigger just in the past few weeks! =)


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

She is beautiful! Looks like she really had fun. Can't wait to hear more about her!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

She's a cutie!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Maxs Mom said:


> We have a small white canvas bumper that she LOVES. We have the black and white ones in plastic she is not on yet. So you recommend that I get black and white canvas? Do you buy flags or make them? Sorry I really am new to this so I only know what people tell me.


Flagman makes them with the streamers attached. You can find them online at Dogsafield, Gundog Supply, Lyon Country, etc.


----------



## Melh2os (Nov 27, 2010)

Woo! It was great to meet Gabby and the whole gang


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Swampcollie said:


> Flagman makes them with the streamers attached. You can find them online at Dogsafield, Gundog Supply, Lyon Country, etc.


Thanks SC!!!


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

Oh wow she has gotten SO BIG! She's so cute though!


----------

